# Where are people going?



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi. I was just wondering where Panda and TWCOGAR went to? I'm sure there are others that have gone too. Did something happen that I don't know about? If it's private, then please say so, but I just noticed that they were gone.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

IDK. Maybe their lives just got a bit more busy than usual. You can always tell when I have a paper or project due for class, as I am on here a lot more procrastinating my time away LOL. Maybe it is the opposite for them.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure about Panda but from what I understand it was personal for TWCOGAR.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> I'm not sure about Panda but from what I understand it was personal for TWCOGAR.


I wish the best for both of them, people need to do what they need to do.

GreenBeansRabbitry! I have noticed you haven't been around as much, but I hope everyones okay!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish them both well too, I just hate to see people go.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rainy said:


> I wish them both well too, I just hate to see people go.


Me too ;( Just when TWCOGAR got Setzer too..


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It sucks to see helpful members go. Especially for something so silly!

I think a lot of it has to do with 2 things - paranoia that someone is being rude to you when they really aren't, and then actual rudeness. It's very rare that I actually see someone being blatantly rude. More often than not, bad word choice makes people come across as pushy, opinionated or mean when really that's not the case and a simple smiley face or 'lol' would make it clear that they are posting in a friendly manner, not a hostile one.  I always try my hardest to throw in a lol or a smiley face if there's any way my post could be misconstrued as mean, bossy or judgmental. I think it's important for all of us to remember that ANYthing can sound mean through text - it all depends on who is at the receiving end of it.

I am generally a positive person, so I hardly ever think that people are intentionally trying to be mean to me here at HHC (and when I _do_ think someone is trying to be mean or is upset with me, I always say, "I had no intentions of offending you and I'm sorry if I did!" or something along those lines because usually that makes people think, "Huh. I wonder what I said that made her think she upset me?" and they can learn how NOT to post). Whereas people like TW had spoken multiple times of personal issues and got extremely defensive and/or agitated when someone would correct him or chastise him. 

We are all here because we love hedgies  I don't come here to talk to people about my arrowhead collection or my fibromyalgia! We should all try to keep it about the hedgies. After all, where would most of us (and our hedgies!) be without HHC? :shock: Scary thought, eh?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I know TWCOGAR atleast has a youtube page. We can always follow the babies on there!  A little stalker-ish but thats OK :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

TeddysMommy said:


> greenbeansrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about Panda but from what I understand it was personal for TWCOGAR.
> ...


Yeah, I've been kinda busy, but things have slowed down some, so I'm back :lol:



sweetergrrrl said:


> I know TWCOGAR atleast has a youtube page. We can always follow the babies on there!  A little stalker-ish but thats OK :lol:


This is how I keep in touch with him :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

To the youtube page! :lol:

I also haven't seen MissC around lately, I miss her sense of humor!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've talked to MissC somewhat recently and she was dealing with some health stuff. Hopefully she'll be back soon!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I've talked to MissC somewhat recently and she was dealing with some health stuff. Hopefully she'll be back soon!


I hope she is alright! I wish her a speedy recovery ^.^


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I really miss MissC's posts too, sorry to hear she is going through some health things. If anyone talks to her send her my well wishes and hope to see her on here again. She had a great sense of humor and miss seeing it


----------

